# Discussion Thread for The Zodiac Chronicles



## MzSnowleopard (Sep 6, 2015)

This idea came to me today as I was making a post for the WIP thread. So I asked about it and got the green light. The idea is to separate the general discussion and updates from the reviews and critiques of the work in progress.

The added benefit is that this thread can keep going through each section of each novel in the series... I did mention that this is a series, right? 14 / 15 books all together, including the novella Prelude, followed by 1 book for each main character / Euro Zodiac, and then 1 or 2 to close out the series.

The current piece for review / critique is The Zodiac Chronicles: Prelude part 1 - located here (link)


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Sep 7, 2015)

For those who are interested- this is the island I chose to use in TZC Prelude. It's just off the coast of the mainland. The actual coordinates are on the image.. Set in the waters of the Agean Sea among the Sporades Islands the islet, named Agios Georgios Skopelou and it's smaller companion Mikpo can be seen from both mainlands of Alónnisos to the east and Palouki, Greece to the West. There is a small cluster of ruins on the southwest coast of the islet called Ekklisia


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm only guessing that by the lack of responses people are just as confused by Oracle as I am. No worries though, I have an alternative. I decided that I'm going to write up a simple 2 character scene that shows Lynn's father being interviewed. It won't be very long, a few paragraphs but it should be enough without giving away too much.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Sep 12, 2015)

*ahem* Good call. Lol


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Sep 15, 2015)

Okay, I've finally finished going through the last of the critiques. Thank you for the responses and help. I still have some tweaks to make before posting the revision. In the mean time- this is the blurb that I've worked up- so far:

~^~

Dr. Lynn Tristain is both an archeologist and a psionic. She uses her knowledge and skills to dig up the past.  She uses her abilities of telepathy and telekinesis to thwart evil. Only a small number of people know what she can do.

Thomas 'TJ' Jeffords is a former Army Ranger and also a psionic. He uses his military training in his security position with CID. Like Lynn, he uses his psionic abilities to thwart evil. Only Lynn and one other know what he's capable of.

Helped by a Celestial being, they are the first to embrace an ancient legend and accept the destiny.

~^~

I realize y'all haven't read TJ's part, yet. It's coming. And you'll see more from Oracle with it. First, I have to round up all of the copies (I haven't counted them or the variations) then I have to merge / edit them down to one single copy. There are a few more things that I need to do to it before I post it.

Afterwards- I'll need to work on the final moment- end of this story. It's written, it just needs to be whittled down to one copy and polished. I'll keep y'all posted in this thread.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Sep 23, 2015)

I have figured out a mechanic that's missing from my work- the interior monologue. Sadly, producing this happens to be one of my weaker skills. if anyone knows of a book or better yet, a study course to help strengthen / improve this skill- I'd be much appreciated. 

As much as I love the book "self Editing for Fiction Writers" only 1 chapter covers this mechanic. This is oh so not enough for me. It's equivalent to offering a nimble or a morsel of double chocolate cake instead of a full slice. I need more! 

Does Writer's Digest offer a course / book ?


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Sep 24, 2015)

Mindy, you have Side Worlds on file. I may not be good at much, but I can do internal dialogue pretty well. Just look at the first few chapters and it will give you a decent idea of the mechanics. 

Granted, I do it a little differently than  most, but I think my style could at least work as a bit of a guide for you.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Oct 9, 2015)

Yes I do and I have read - it seems like most of your internal monologue is more dialogue between 2 characters. 

My problem is including the monologue in a 3rd person story without it becoming 1st person. I really don't like 1st person because most books I've read in this form do more telling rather than showing. The trick is to find the balance which I'm still looking for.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Oct 9, 2015)

Hmmm...I am writing the story in third person...I think.

Dammit. Now you have me thinking it may be a problem.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Oct 16, 2015)

Page 1 is a conversation. Although the first several lines are just dialogue, it's 2 people talking. It's not until later that we learn the MC is talking to another consciousness (character) in his own mind. When I saw the movie of The Host, it reminded me of Side Worlds- with the character connection.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Oct 16, 2015)

Never heard of that movie. Perhaps I should Check it out.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Oct 17, 2015)

It's based on the Stephanie Myer book of the same name. She actually wrote and published The Host before Twilight.... Yeah, that Myer... 

I haven't read the book yet, K told me not to bother, she didn't think I'd like it ( this was well over a year ago)- I saw the movie and I enjoyed it enough that I bought the DVD. Which just goes to prove how well K knows me.

What I liked about The Host is the focus on character interaction. This is not your typical alien invasion story- If you go into it looking for a lot of action, explosions, etc you'll be disappointed- if you go into it looking for the character relations / interactions you'll be satisfied. Of course the book and the movie differ from each other. I haven't read the book... YET.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Oct 17, 2015)

Well...if K told ya not to...ya probably should. Lol


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Oct 17, 2015)

I know, right. LOL It's like with critics, I very rarely listen to them- they're not always right.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Oct 17, 2015)

I have learned one thing about critics. Always be critical of them. The critics all thought Birdman was a great movie. We watched it a few weeks ago and it was incredibly dull.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Oct 17, 2015)

They're just giving their opinions about something. The difference between a review and an opinion- reviews are paid for by newspapers & magazines.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm a happy camper, after years of the peer pressure to make my Gemini character as 2 people (twins) - because that's what most people do- someone FINALLY had something positive to say about my concept.

The concept is 1 guy with the ability to create a single duplicate of himself with Psionic energy.


from Jen, my editor- Now see - that's a unique take!


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Feb 5, 2016)

I have decided that, whether part one is done or not, I'm going to move on to part 2 of Prelude. In this segment we'll meet TJ the man who becomes Taurus. We'll also see Oracle restore his life. That's the only spoiler I'm giving up though. 

I have a decent amount written already, I will post this once I've found and am ready to share. I want to tone down TJ. The way he was written originally was based on the old Will Smith = wise-cracking sarcasm. It's not working for me anymore, so I'm going to fine tune him / tone him down. Then I'll share.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Feb 21, 2016)

And I'm back-tracking again. This is a pesky problem of mine. I'm trying to work on it- honest.

I have been contemplating suggestions regarding when Lynn takes in the Libra stone. The one that sticks to my thoughts on this, most, is the one suggesting it should be a moment of it's own- not a brief point just before the climax.

To quote the person, "Depict what happens to her when she does this. Since you've said there are changes that take place. There's got to be an adjustment period for her."

I can't argue with this logic.  I will get to Taurus shortly- and tomorrow is another day. We'll see what comes with sunrise.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 22, 2016)

MzSnowleopard said:


> I'm a happy camper, after years of the peer pressure to make my Gemini character as 2 people (twins) - because that's what most people do- someone FINALLY had something positive to say about my concept.
> 
> The concept is 1 guy with the ability to create a single duplicate of himself with Psionic energy.
> 
> ...



People were seriously giving you crap because you weren't doing what everyone else does? Seems rather silly. It's not like you were trying to do something completely radical that no one would really understand.


----------



## Revert (Feb 22, 2016)

I can't see the link. Sounds interesting though.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Feb 22, 2016)

The current piece for review / critique is The Zodiac Chronicles: Prelude part 1 of chapter 1 - located here (link)


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Feb 22, 2016)

T.S.Bowman said:


> People were seriously giving you crap because you weren't doing what everyone else does? Seems rather silly. It's not like you were trying to do something completely radical that no one would really understand.



That's just the tip of the iceberg. People give me crap about my writing period- especially people who have NEVER read my work- not even my school papers.

I've had to cut friends loose because of crap they were giving me- pushing me to do one thing or another that wasn't part of my plan. Either they were trying to put stumbling blocks in my path or as one person here put it ( in a thread some time ago) their help was nothing more than being able to say "see that- I helped". I haven't figured out what the actual issue was with them- but at this point it's mute because those yahoos are no longer part of my life.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 23, 2016)

Well...negative influences are worthless.

Separating the chaff from the wheat as far as friends go has definitely worked to your advantage.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Feb 23, 2016)

Exactly + definately = less stress

I've noticed that since cutting them loose my creativity has been more present. I'll remember the good times, and maybe slip some into the novels but I'm better off without their BS.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 23, 2016)

MUCH better off.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Jun 16, 2016)

And doing better today, now if that child would stop screaming her fool head off while she plays in the court yard- we'd all get some peace in this complex LOL. 

All kidding aside, I decided to put together an anthology of my work. I'm calling it The Long Ridge a tip of the hat to the school. I'm including pieces from both Long Ridge Writers Group and Western Iowa Tech. The plan is to release it through self-publish. I have an idea / vision of the book I just need to finish Long Ridge first. 4 lessons to go.


----------

